# How many visits to the psych ward?



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ive been twice


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I've never had to go, but there was a stretch that i should've. I'm not sure how I avoided that.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Zero.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Zero.........so far.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Uhh, none


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Disintegrate said:


> Zero.........so far.


Yeah, that's what I should have added to my reply... so far :um


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

None...


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Zero here too.

I should admit myself though just to break the monotony.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

leppardess said:


> Disintegrate said:
> 
> 
> > Zero.........so far.
> ...


for some reason the option "0" didnt appear, can you please add it?


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> leppardess said:
> 
> 
> > Disintegrate said:
> ...


Sure thing dear :squeeze


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

none yet!


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

None yet, but I just found out this one girl I knew just spend 10 days in one. :um


----------



## trewlaneyy (Aug 24, 2007)

A few all in the same year, back about 10 years ago. I was treated for all sorts of depression related conditions, but never SA--the most obvious condition I have! And the most obvious reason for being depressed! Thankfully I can work on it now that I understand it.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

None yet but they keep threatening me. Prolly should of last month with how bad I got. I'm sure I'll end up there one day.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

zero.

but honestly, we dont really have a modern mental health system in america. the people who end up in 'psych wards' are usually the people that havent been served by the health system....and they end up getiting worse and worse...until something bad happens.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Never, but I can think of three times when I was so depressed that I should have been sent to the psych ward.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Like Heather, I can think of a few times where I probably should have been there.....a zero for me.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

none. i did some work as a security guard when i was young and was placed in a psych ward. but there were some very ill people there like the ones from the movie 'one flew over the cuckoos nest'.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

No, but I'll probably be there soon enough.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Wow do i ever feel crazy.......


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Noca said:


> Wow do i ever feel crazy.......


Hey, if someone needs to go to the psych ward, and it helps them, that's a good thing. I didn't have the money or insurance during the times when I really should have gone.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Do they lock you up in a room? It would be the same as staying at home in my own room. At least I'd be comfortable.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Strange Religion said:


> Do they lock you up in a room? It would be the same as staying at home in my own room. At least I'd be comfortable.


:lol


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

You shouldn't feel "crazy" for going to get assistance. The fact that it's called the "psyche ward" is not helpful. Let's now from now on refer to it as the MARSHMALLOW ROOM. If they called it this I would have gone many times! Seriously, I should've gone, but I didnt'. I'm impressed you had the balls to get assistance and I'm not bull****ting you.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Noca said:


> Wow do i ever feel crazy.......


don't worry, i've had two stays as well. i guess we're the only ones...

how long were your stays? mine were two weeks each.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

nothing_to_fear said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > Wow do i ever feel crazy.......
> ...


 :hs 
2 weeks and 1 week


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Around 5,000 visits....I have worked full time for the past 19 years on them... :lol And yes, you can be placed in Locked Door Seclusion or even tied to a bed with leather restraints if you are out of control....


----------



## jab_au (Oct 9, 2006)

Zero for myself, but I've had to visit a family member in one a few times.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

None YET lol It's not so unrealistic to think I might end up there one day.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zero, but my mom has three times. :cry

Noca - you have nothing to be ashamed of. As long as you are alright now, it's not a problem and nobody's business (in the real world!) :yes.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

How sick are people in psych wards? What made them think, "Okay, it's time for me to check in and get some help?" I ask because some people here say they didn't go, but they should have. I guess I've never really thought of it as an option...

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Kelly said:


> How sick are people in psych wards? What made them think, "Okay, it's time for me to check in and get some help?" I ask because some people here say they didn't go, but they should have. I guess I've never really thought of it as an option...
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly


depends on if you say "im suicidal" to your doctor or therapist or if you keep your mouth shut


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Kelly said:


> How sick are people in psych wards? What made them think, "Okay, it's time for me to check in and get some help?" I ask because some people here say they didn't go, but they should have. I guess I've never really thought of it as an option...
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly


for me it was those extremely low points, where nothing in this world could stop me from killing myself. i've gotten through those low points many times in the past but it seems like as i get older they just become more serious.. which is why the last couple times resulted in hospitalization.

i don't look at it as a bad thing either. i'm getting help and although i hate being stuck there for so long, at least i am saving myself and my family will know that i will be safe and that i am (supposedly..) getting better.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Noca said:


> Kelly said:
> 
> 
> > How sick are people in psych wards? What made them think, "Okay, it's time for me to check in and get some help?" I ask because some people here say they didn't go, but they should have. I guess I've never really thought of it as an option...
> ...


I know that's right. I would never tell my psychiatrist I don't want to live unless I want to end up admitted into the hospital or some crap. No thanks. I wouldn't try to kill myself though. If psych wards have actually helped people who really need it or are actually suicidal, that's a good thing.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Razorblade Kiss said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > Kelly said:
> ...


In NJ at least, a doctor cannot commit you for simply expressing suicidal thoughts. If you say something like 'I am holding a gun and preparing to shoot myself' then there is cause of intervention because the doctor (or therapist) could be held liable if you do follow through with the threat.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Noca said:


> depends on if you say "im suicidal" to your doctor or therapist or if you keep your mouth shut


so if you just mention you are suicidal they will admit you? if i mention i am my doctor/therapist usually just make sure that i know what to do if i am feeling really really low... i.e. tell my family call a crises line, or go to emergency, and maybe be admitted if it's that bad.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

They'll definitely try to admit you into a hospital/crisis center at least. That's why you have to be careful what you say to your psychiatrist, etc...unless you actually feel you need to be admitted somewhere.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Kelly said:


> How sick are people in psych wards? What made them think, "Okay, it's time for me to check in and get some help?" I ask because some people here say they didn't go, but they should have. I guess I've never really thought of it as an option...
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly


For me I spent a month suicidal and actually tried acting on it though it obviously didn't work. My therapist chic and psych both knew and tried to get me to voluntarily commit myself but the idea of being somewhere other than my room freaked me out too much to do it. I guess they didn't think I was bad enough to hold me against my will :stu


----------



## Scattered (Feb 5, 2006)

The concept of a psych ward sounds kind of odd to me. Lets help a bunch of crazy people get better by placing them in the same sterile environment where they will be surrounded by reminders of the extent of their illness and their deviation from socially accepted ways of behaving. Psych wards make sense for people who need to be physically restrained from taking their own life, but not for people who are deeply depressed or anxious. 

Other than that, I tried calling 911 once after having a severe panic attack along with some other mental difficulties. I ended up nervously pacing the emergency room for 6 hours before I was even looked at. Then they told me I had to wait a while more. By that time I was ready to sign a release and get the hell out of their as quickly as possible. Here's to hoping I never have to deal with that **** again.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

None, fortunately. I wouldn't rule out it happening eventually in the future though.


----------



## VoxPop (Nov 9, 2003)

-


----------



## caribou (Oct 26, 2007)

once. (they made me :afr ), the best and worst experience of my life.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I voted 4, but it's 5. I've been there 4 times inpatient and 1 time outpatient.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Not enough.


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm in one right now. (once)


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Once and it was dehumanizing. Granted my experience wasn't bad compared to other stories I've heard, but still you _are _ confined to a small area, with no real contact with the outside word accept via pay phone (which you didn't have to pay) or visitors (which was only allowed to be parents) you have no privacy either, I had to strip when I first got there, they keep track of your bathroom visits, how long you take a shower, sometimes they sit outside & watch you it depends on what you're there for, everyone has to sleep with the door open and the nurses could eavesdrop on your conversations anywhere in the building via the loudspeaker that worked both ways etc. so needless to say when I was discharged everything seemed freakishly unreal for a while. :/ I like to say it wasn't so bad, but I kind of think it was...


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I went once for 2 days, but it was really more for 'rehab' even though I never drank very often. I got angry at the dad of my ex, grabbed a bottle of scotch (which really enhances whatever mood I might be in) and then made a rather unwise phone call back to him. So they thought I had an alcohol problem. It was dumb. I was over it...all in the past...but I still had to go, restrained. First to the hospital (they said because I punched a wall, they had to see if I hurt my hand and make sure I didn't have alcohol poisoning). The next day I was sent off to the rehab place in restraints, even though, like I said, I was over it by then. I then spent the next day with people that had all sorts of issues. I was supposed to be there 5 days, but thankfully when I saw the psychologist on day 2, he realized that I was sincere that I did not drink and that I just made an unwise choice out of anger. Although I don't remember exactly what I said to my ex's dad on the phone, I imagine I must have really sounded deranged.

I had to go to this group thing and had to talk. I felt almost like I had to make something up, because everybody else was talking about like all this hardcore stuff, like cutting themselves when they didn't have drugs, about how one guy said the devil speaks to him and forces him to do drugs, about how this one big older dude transforms into his alter ego at night, which I guess was a 10-year old girl. Then it was my turn and I was just like 'ummm...I guess I need to avoid drinking scotch when I'm really angry'. My last night there I was stuck in a room with some dude who was screaming in his sleep.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I want to take a tour. I don't want medication.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Five times, the first when I was 16 (for seven months) the last was July 2012. I was involuntarily committed once. That was fun.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

At least 8,000 visits to a psyche ward....It is where I have worked for a very long time....And man am I burn out!! :drunk

And don't bother going to one unless you are about to harm yourself....

Forget about lots of groups and psychotherapy unless you are going somewhere very good.
More likely, you will just be given pills, while you sit around watching TV, doing nothing, and being bored out of your mind....

You would be much better getting outpatient treatment....


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

WinterDave said:


> At least 8,000 visits to a psyche ward....It is where I have worked for a very long time....And man am I burn out!! :drunk
> 
> And don't bother going to one unless you are about to harm yourself....
> 
> ...


I totally agree with this. You're not going to get the best care in an inpatient program. In one of my hospital stays I was there for three weeks, and saw a doctor for three 15 minute sessions. That was it. Seriously.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I've never been. But I'm sure that's only because I'm isolated, and I *can't* be open and talk with anyone. I'll just be crazy by myself for a while. Who cares what happens to me. Nothing happens in those places anyways. There is no help for people who are too far gone. They "just exist". Which is what I'm doing now. Even mildly depressed people have to "just get over it" apparently. Though it would be nice to have somewhere I belong. To be with people like me. I'm pretty accepting and open minded, I don't get offended or surprised, ever. So crazy people would be nice company for me.

It would be stimulating, or just fun. Whatever.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

One time back in 2003, but it was only for a few days.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I counted the four under 24h visits (ECT) as a one and answered 6, but I think officially the number would be 9. Either way, a *Top 3 looney*...


----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)

One, for just a couple days after a suicide attempt. It was very unsettling to see people far worse off than me. I suppose it gave me a good dose of reality at least.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

Thankfully, not once.


----------

